# Bambi is terribly, terribly sick...



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I knew she had a cold brewing. We have a Dr. appt. this morning. I have been up all night with her. Her breathing is labored, she won't eat, she won't drink, she is making horrible noises when she breathes. Sounds like congestive heart failure or something. I've run the hot shower with the steam on and off all night and that seems to temporarily help. I have a horrible feeling. I've read enough of these posts to know when something is really wrong. I can't stop crying. I feel so helpless.


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

Omg, I really hope the Vet can do something for her, the poor little thing. And poor you, you must be worried sick. I hope you get a positive outcome, xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thinking of you and Bambi and hoping it is nothing serious, if you are really worried take her into your vet NOW, regardless of the time. If she has a serious heart problem or chest infection like pneumonia,* minutes *matter.

I don't want to sound dramatic, but if she is struggling to breathe, she needs immediate attention. Vet can give her drugs that will ease her distress and help her.

Sending loving and positive thoughts to you both.

I will light a candle for Bambi now and send healing.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know how to help. I just wanted to say I hope evrything well be ok. And to be strong for your little one. 

Keep us updated please.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope she feels better please keep us posted


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you have some vicks? Boil some water, put in a tiny amount and steam tent her for a few minutes. (up to ten). That should clear her out a bit.

If you don't have vicks/don't want to use it, just steam tent with boiled hot water. 

If she is tiny and not eating... maybe rub her gums with karo sryup? Make sure she doesn't go into sugar shock on top of sick. 

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't want to sound dramatic, but if she is struggling to breathe, she needs immediate attention. Vet can give her drugs that will ease her distress and help her.

Okay. I better wake my kids up. She just fell asleep. Breathing is better after the steam of the shower. Sounds wheezing like at times. You think pneumonia?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> I don't want to sound dramatic, but if she is struggling to breathe, she needs immediate attention. Vet can give her drugs that will ease her distress and help her.
> 
> Okay. I better wake my kids up. She just fell asleep. Breathing is better after the steam of the shower. Sounds wheezing like at times. You think pneumonia?


I am not a vet so I can't diagnose...

But yes, please do give your vet a ring and TELL them that you want her seen immediately, don't be fobbed off if you are really worried. Obviously you are with her and only you can decide how poorly she is as her owner.
Whatever you decide, at least call your vet for advice, there should be someone available 24/7 to take calls.

To my mind, I'd rather err on the side of caution. Will keep you in my thoughts.

Barbara x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you. I'm so scared right now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a chi who had heart trouble,he had symptoms like yours,put him on tabs and he lived till he was over 17,on heart tabs for over 10 years,so don't give up hope.
Good luck


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you. I'm so scared right now.


Stay positive and as Michelle says, don't give up hope. What she needs right now is good medical care so that you can do the very best for her.

As nurse I saw many people with acute cardiac and respiratory distress, do well once treatment initiated. But you do need to get in there quickly and start treatment. So please do call your vet for help and advice. 

Will check back later
Barbara x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

your in my thoughts so sorry i cant help i have no idea what to do and would do the same as you are doing, Im hoping and hoping for you that it is just the result of a heavy cold , 
all my love to both of you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH my gosh!!! I just saw this thread!! How is Bambi?! I am worried sick over her! Did you take her to the emergency vet clinic? When you said you thought she had a cold I thought... "oh no" and now I come on and read she is so much worse! I'm so worried about her. Do let us know what is going on with her and I hope she is much better this morning!! Those tinies go downhill so fast. 

I am praying that little Bambi will be alright! ((((( hugs )))))

Brodysmom


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Just seeing this -- terribly worried about Bambi! Hope the vet was able to make her all better.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I just saw this post and I'm so sorry to hear that your little Bambi is ill but I agree with another poster, you should just take her into the vet and insist thet they see her right away, personally I wouldn't wait. Do you have an emergency vet service there where you live? Where I'm at we have a 24 hr emergency vet service so you can take a seriously ill pet in for care at anytime if your personal vet is unavailable.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Positive thoughts, prayers and lots of (((((HUGS))))) your way. I hope things are OK. Any news yet?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Aww poor bambi. Il keep her in my hought as well. let us know.xxxx


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi just came here to see if there is any new update on bambi.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

how's bambi doing? i'm worried about her - please let us know and i'll be praying for her


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I just seen this, I hope everything is ok!!! Any updates??? :sad1:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts and prayers. We are back from the hospital. It is actually much worse than I even thought. Bambi's congenital heart murmur has taken over her body. She is in severe congestive heart failure. They gave her an injection of lasik. She weighs 2 lbs at 8 months, which they said is "too small" and they consider her "failure to thrive". She said it's nothing we have done, it's simply because she was born with this and without open heart surgery, she will die within a couple of weeks, they are guessing. The pro's of the surgery are... there's a huge success rate with it. Many dogs lead long healthy lives with it. They have perfected the surgery over time, as with anything. A cardiologist would be performing the surgery, obviously. They consider her to be in an "emergency state" basically so we could get it done right away. The con's of the surgery are... she is very small, and although most of the dogs they do this surgery on are small breed dogs, her chances of complication during surgery are greater than most. The most obvious con, it will cost between $5,000 and $6,000 with no complications. If, in fact, there are complications, they will alert us during the surgery. She could die, as with any surgery, and we will still be responsible for the bill (which is common sense). I'm just repeating all the facts so that I can process this myself. There is nothing else that could have been done. This is a heart defect from birth and I was under the impression that she would need meds and "possibly" some form of surgery down the road. I, in no way knew 5 months ago when I was given this gift from god, that 5 months later I would be in situation where her life would be at stake. I wouldn't have put myself, my husband or my two little girls through this. I know accidents happen, but I should have delved deeper into the congenital heart murmur before commiting. We are so in love with this angel and we don't have the money (who does?). We can try to figure out how to come up with the money, I guess we just have to make that decision and move ahead. If no surgery, lasik for duration. IV fluids probably and keeping her safe and loved until it's time. I can't even see my screen I am so upset. My hubby didn't even like dogs before her and he is at work bawling his eyes out. Thank you all for listening. It gave me great comfort to come home alone today and hear your love and support. I am so lost right now. If anyone can offer me anything opinion wise, I appreciate it. She's worth every penny, it's just can we come up with it and are we willing to lose it if she dies during surgery???? Hell yes if I had it.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh sweetie I am so very sorry to hear this. I can't imagine your pain, poor lil Bambi. ***HUGS*** to you both!!!! I would so give you the money if I had it! Can you ask friends or family? Maybe even your church, if you go to one that is. Can you hold a fundraiser? There has to be something that can be done.... 

***BIG HUGS*** again, Bambi is in my prayers!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

BaileysMommy said:


> Oh sweetie I am so very sorry to hear this. I can't imagine your pain, poor lil Bambi. ***HUGS*** to you both!!!! I would so give you the money if I had it! Can you ask friends or family? Maybe even your church, if you go to one that is. Can you hold a fundraiser? There has to be something that can be done....
> 
> ***BIG HUGS*** again, Bambi is in my prayers!!!!


You are so kind. Thank you so much for your thoughts. I am thinking about how to do this. I'm sure I could borrow from people and we are not destitute or anything, it's just coming up with it so quickly. Times are kind of tough for everyone right now, ya know? 

I need tips on how to get her to eat and drink. I don't want her dehydrated on top of everything else!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Bambi is so sick. I read your latest post about her heart failure and I started to cry. I will pray for her and hope that everything works out for the best. You and Bambi are in my thoughts.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you poor dear. I'm so sad right now! How horrible for you, your family, and poor little Bambi. Have you asked the vet if they will take payments? Can you put it on a credit card until you can get the money from friends/family/loan? Gosh, I wish there was a better option! Just know that I'm praying for all of you.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

oh my. i am so, so sorry to hear this. i'm over here bawling for you guys. sometimes, around here, people who make things, or have some kind of talent, will do their thing (like make a quilt, or afghan, or porch swing, or whatever their hobby/talent is) and sell raffle tickets for it. say you have a quilt you made, on your computer you make up entries and see if your family or friends will help you sell them. then you put the stubs with the name and contact info in a container and draw for them, winner gets the quilt, or whatever you are raffling.. even if the quilt cost you 50 dollars to make, if you sell your tickets for 5 bucks apiece, after your first 10 tickets its all profit. if you dont have a hobby like that, do you have a friend, or relative that does? if you know people who will donate things to your raffle even better. what about a yard sale? see if anyone will join you in a yard sale with all profits going to the vet bills. i find that people are VERY willing to help people, and even more so when they see that someone is working very hard to help themselves. another thing we do around here is benefit dinners/suppers. when someone has huge medical bills often their friends and family will get togther and cook huge meals at the local vfw hall, or community center and sell plate for 5 to 7 bucks each or donations, and all money goes to the bills. usually a plate has red beans and rice with a small green salad and a small piece of cake, or cookie/brownie and a glass of sweet tea. or a plate of spaghetti with small salad, hunk of garlic toast and glass of tea, with a small desert. things that are cheap to make, but people will buy.
i am so very sorry about bambi, and sorry to drone on like this, but i hope it helps in any small way.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your heartbreak. I am sending you thoughts and prayers. I agree with Bailey's mom that maybe friends or family could help. I know here in Canada there is also a financing program offered by vet clinics, perhaps you could look into that.

I will keep you all in my thoughts and hope for the best. ***HUGS***


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

omg im so so sorry to hear this . in this day due to the credit crunch no one has credit so funding is going to be very difficult . how may members are on the forum cannot we all chip in a small amount and help this darling? how long will it take to raise the money? how could we help? whatabout we open a paypal account or similar ( paypal keeps a certain amount dont they ?)?i also have no money but WANT to help lets go beg people on the forum? 5 dollers each? would that make the vet bill? so so so sad for you


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

What a good idea jeanie. If we can get enough people to agree, I would be willing to chip in.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

lets try someone compose a begging letter thats 10 dollers in a few seconds so far


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

WE CAN DO THIS !! EVERYONE ON HERE asks 2 family members or other dog lovers to chip in 5 dollers surely we can give this baby her chance


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm soo sorry, When George had parvo, I gave him water with a little hypodermic needle (with out the needle) and gave him Nutracal. It's a high calorie paste you can put on the roof of their mouth. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are amazing. I just appreciate your thoughtfulness so much. I am definately not asking you guys for money. I have come to rely on this forum for so much. Advice, ideas, etc. I'm fairly new here but feel at home. Last night and this morning I had to post what was going on because I need the emotional support. I know you guys understand. 

If you had the money, would you put your little one through the surgery and just hope for the best? I talked with my sis and she said "oh Robin, you just can't do that". You've got kids and life and what if something came up with you or Andy or the kids"? It's hard to feel that way when you fall so in love with your pets. She's just looking at me right now. I know she's wondering why she feels so bad.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH my gosh, this is sooooooooooooooo sad!! Poor little Bambi!! I feel so bad for her. What a raw deal for her to be born with a defect like that. Just the luck of the draw, I guess, but why did it have to be our little Bambi! Sorry to ramble on. I'm just so sad and upset for her. 

I agree with the fundraising ideas, or maybe we could all fundraise some for you? Yes, times are tough everywhere, but I'm sure if we all chipped in a little, it could help alot. Maybe at least make a down payment on the surgery? And then could you put it on a credit card and make little payments on it over time? I remember reading about a special veterinary credit card specifically designed for circumstances like this. Maybe your vet would know about that?

Gosh, what a sad story! So is Bambi home with you or if she still in the hospital? I know you said you were looking for tips on getting her to eat and drink! At this stage it's vitally important that she not get dehydrated, especially being on lasix which pulls off large amounts of fluid. And of course you don't want her blood sugar to drop if she's not eating. Does she like canned food? Maybe you could get one of the high protein ones, like Wellness CORE canned or one of the other ones that has few or no grains (just meat) and warm that up for her and let her eat that. You might have to dip your finger in it and let her lick it off. That always worked for Brody when he didn't want to eat.

I'm so SORRY this is happening!!! ((( hugs )))

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So very sorry to hear things are so bad, I had a feeling she was a poorly little girl...

Firstly I would say, given the information I have. All you can do is what you believe to be the right decision for Bambi. We'll all know what we ourselves would do, but Bambi is your little girl and the choice is yours.

It seems that surgery is the only chance Bambi has and if you decide to go ahead, I pray that family and friends will help you, even if only short term.

Don't be afraid to ask your vet if you could pay in installments, if you are a regular, valued client they might agree, though as you will be seeing a specialist, mmmm...that might not be an option.

Please keep us up to date when you feel up to it, we'll all be sending love, positive thoughts and healing to Bambi, you and your family.

Thinking of you,
Barbara X


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

If I had an ulimited bank account I would pay whatever I had to for my furbabies. But reality sets in and tough decisions need to be made. If she was older and had already lived a fully happy life, chances are, the surger option would not be practical. You would just make her as comfortable as possible and enjoy what time you have left. But Bambi is a young girl and has her whole life ahead of her and can live relatively normally for that time. The choice is made far more difficult because of this fact. Personally, I am not a wealthy person, and certainly don't have $6000 available, but I would do the surgery. Talk to the vet, see if you make arrangements with them to pay them in installments. Talk to friends and family. Like Jeanie says $5 from a few people could make the world of difference.

You, Bambi and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

what a awful situation to be in only you can decide what to do for the best , i really want to help but financially i am unable but 5 dollers ? hey its the cost of a toy dodge can do without ,


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So what surgery are they wanting to do on her? Is her murmur caused by a hole in her heart or a leaky valve? What exactly is wrong, other than the congestive heart failure. I'm just wondering since I'm a nurse and I deal with CHF patients ALL the time! 

Do you have a vet school where you live? I'm wondering if you could get a second opinion? Not saying that your vet isn't doing everything right. The lasix is certainly the right thing to do in an acute fluid overload, which it sounds like she was experiencing. Could you just meet with the cardiac surgeon and see what he thought? 

Just throwing out some options here. I just want her to have every chance as I'm sure you do too! 

Brodysmom


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

when dodge was 7 weeks old i couldent get him to eat anything for 3 days almost nothing the vet gave me a complimentry tin of food not sure what it was called but it was very sloppy and you had to squash it with a fork . vet said it would encourage him to eat and it did .


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

If you scroll down past the pet insurance, there are some ideas that might help you get assistance with vet fees.
Have you got animal loving family or friends who can help ring around? I can only begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you to think straight.
Barbara x


http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/w...having_trouble_affording_veterinary_care.html


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> So very sorry to hear things are so bad, I had a feeling she was a poorly little girl...
> 
> Thanks for your kinds words at 5 this morning. I couldn't take it anymore and needed some support.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

we are all with you like you we too feel helpless you cant help falling in love its a human trait im afraid


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Keep the faith that everything will work out the way it was meant to. I think you are completely sane for considering the surgery. 

I would be angry at the breeder! She was irresponsible to adopt out a dog with a "heart murmur". My breeder had a female pup when I got Simon that was adorable and she told me that under NO circumstances would she consider adopting her because he had a "cough" (heart problem, lung problem...who knows). I would contact the breeder and see if she is willing to chip in for the surgery.


----------



## bam-bam (Mar 8, 2009)

AAAAwww I have a Bambi to but he is a boy, sending bambi wishes your way.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> So what surgery are they wanting to do on her? Is her murmur caused by a hole in her heart or a leaky valve? What exactly is wrong, other than the congestive heart failure. I'm just wondering since I'm a nurse and I deal with CHF patients ALL the time!
> 
> It's open heart surgery and it's from a leaky valve where enough oxygen didn't get to her heart. I didn't know you were a nurse! No wonder you know so much.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I never thought about it like that. Thanks for opening up my mind. I'll start begging my family. Ha. Ha. My sister thinks it's a bad idea.




Rosiesmum said:


> If you scroll down past the pet insurance, there are some ideas that might help you get assistance with vet fees.
> Have you got animal loving family or friends who can help ring around? I can only begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you to think straight.
> 
> Thank you. I can't make payment because it's a specialist. I can figure out if we can put part of it on a card. We don't have or use cards but I can work on that.
> ...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Keep the faith that everything will work out the way it was meant to. I think you are completely sane for considering the surgery.
> 
> I would be angry at the breeder! She was irresponsible to adopt out a dog with a "heart murmur". My breeder had a female pup when I got Simon that was adorable and she told me that under NO circumstances would she consider adopting her because he had a "cough" (heart problem, lung problem...who knows). I would contact the breeder and see if she is willing to chip in for the surgery.


I know where you're coming from. This is my fault. I fell in love with Bambi and she said to me "oh, I can't sell her, she has a heart murmur. I'm giving her away to a good home. She will probably not live as long of a life and may need medication in the future. If you get to a point where you can't afford it, please bring her back to me". She was willing to let me take her and love her but warned me. My heart got the better of me and I thought, hey, how bad can it be??????? I'm an idiot sometimes. I am going to let her know what's going on cuz if she's like you guys, you love your babies forever, right? Even if they go to other homes?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH yes! If you can get her into the Ohio State Vet school there and they will give you half off for her treatment that would be awesome!! That brings the total down significantly! And yes, I'm sure people will chip in. Even in this horrible economy, people still want to help others. 

Keep us posted! And keep your chin up. We won't give up on this little baby, she deserves at least a chance!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, definitely let the breeder know!! She may know of other options too. If she is a reputable breeder (and it sounds like she is) she will have ties with the dog world that go far. She can hopefully help you sort this out!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

rcj1095 said:


> Rosiesmum said:
> 
> 
> > So very sorry to hear things are so bad, I had a feeling she was a poorly little girl...
> ...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the website for that veterinary credit card. I don't know the particulars of it, but thought I'd share the info anyway, just in case it would help.

http://www.carecredit.com/vetmed/whycc.html


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

my heart is breaking for bambi, i am so saddened by her situation and i am totally for the idea to set up a donation paypal account and raise money for it. please let us know bambi's status or any developments - i truly, truly wish there was something i could do for your little one. I think you should set up a paypal account and send us a link, surely we will donate what we can to give bambi a chance at life. i think it's relatively easy, if you dont have one already. PLEASE let us know if you do this, and i will try to get others in my life to donate as well. I'm praying for bambi and for you, i wish neither of you had to go through this.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i am totally up for this and will do all i can to help raise money quickly i agree with ahra1284 and you are NOT asking we are offering please let us try and help


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

First of all, you are not an idiot for leading with your heart. That is what makes you such a good furmommy! Like I said, everything happens for a reason. Bambi was meant to be with you for how long or how short that is. You have loved her beyond words and there is nothing that can ever replace that. You have been fortunate to have Bambi touch your heart.

Now, back to the matter at hand. Hopefully, she will get accepted to the vet school. In the mean time, keep your head up and think positive thoughts.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Who is going to set up the pay pal account. I don't know how to do this but am willing to make a donation. Let's get this little girl the help she desperatly needs!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

ok where do we send this money?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the best way is for bambi's mom to set up the account so that the money goes directly into her bank account - if one of us set it up it'd have to be linked to one of our bank accts and then transfer that money to her and i think this is too redundant of a task. Bambi's mom - i know this is a really hard time for you but can you take some time to sign up for a paypal account? we would really like to help out in any way possible.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

careful we paypal though they take a pecentage but its the easiest way especiaslly for us in the uk


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

yes and i think it's easiest for us in the states as well - how much percentage do they take? i'm trying to read up on it a little at the moment but can't find anything


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

im not sure but i know people on e bay say its expensive


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts and prayers. We are back from the hospital. It is actually much worse than I even thought. Bambi's congenital heart murmur has taken over her body. She is in severe congestive heart failure. They gave her an injection of lasik. She weighs 2 lbs at 8 months, which they said is "too small" and they consider her "failure to thrive". She said it's nothing we have done, it's simply because she was born with this and without open heart surgery, she will die within a couple of weeks, they are guessing. The pro's of the surgery are... there's a huge success rate with it. Many dogs lead long healthy lives with it. They have perfected the surgery over time, as with anything. A cardiologist would be performing the surgery, obviously. They consider her to be in an "emergency state" basically so we could get it done right away. The con's of the surgery are... she is very small, and although most of the dogs they do this surgery on are small breed dogs, her chances of complication during surgery are greater than most. The most obvious con, it will cost between $5,000 and $6,000 with no complications. If, in fact, there are complications, they will alert us during the surgery. She could die, as with any surgery, and we will still be responsible for the bill (which is common sense). I'm just repeating all the facts so that I can process this myself. There is nothing else that could have been done. This is a heart defect from birth and I was under the impression that she would need meds and "possibly" some form of surgery down the road. I, in no way knew 5 months ago when I was given this gift from god, that 5 months later I would be in situation where her life would be at stake. I wouldn't have put myself, my husband or my two little girls through this. I know accidents happen, but I should have delved deeper into the congenital heart murmur before commiting. We are so in love with this angel and we don't have the money (who does?). We can try to figure out how to come up with the money, I guess we just have to make that decision and move ahead. If no surgery, lasik for duration. IV fluids probably and keeping her safe and loved until it's time. I can't even see my screen I am so upset. My hubby didn't even like dogs before her and he is at work bawling his eyes out. Thank you all for listening. It gave me great comfort to come home alone today and hear your love and support. I am so lost right now. If anyone can offer me anything opinion wise, I appreciate it. She's worth every penny, it's just can we come up with it and are we willing to lose it if she dies during surgery???? Hell yes if I had it.


 As i said before,mine was 17 when he died of old age related failure ,(not heart,)and he was on HEART tablets for about 10 years,so please don't worry,it's a chihuahua thing that they suffer from,nothing you have done at all.God bless,i know what you are going through like so many other chi lovers X


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

but that may be because they are merchants? i actually have no clue about this. i'm ready to take action though, should i start collecting money for bambi myself? I just don't want to send my own accoutn link to people asking for donations ... it seems shady, at least i would at least think twice before donating for soemthing liek that.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, here's the deal. We got accepted at OSU. The cost of the surgery, barring complications, is around 4 thousand. They will take 1/2 to do the surgery and will let us work out payments for the rest. We don't have long to pay the rest but at least we can breathe. He got her x-rays and says we need to get her there tomorrow morning as she is already in heart failure. They will do the surgery Friday morning. 

You were so right... Sooner rather than later.

His name is Dr. Corber, he is a 3rd year resident Cardiologist. They have to open up her chest as she is so small. 

I am freaking out. I thought I had at least a couple of days.

I have a paypal acct cuz I make payments with it but I've never accepted payments. Is it the same thing? 

Please don't anyone feel like you have to donate, but I will take any help at this point. My Mom is going to kick a little in and Andrews Mom. I am going to ask my clients???

I feel embarrassed. Has anyone ever done this before? Taken donations? It doesn't feel right.

How do I make sure people know that the money went to the vet. No one hear really knows me.

How do I show proof? I'm so confused. Am I really going to try to do this?

3rd year resident is good, right? They are under the direction of a full blown Cardiologist.

Will she make it through surgery? She's never even been put under anesthesia?

PLEASE HELP ADVISE - I'M A WRECK~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a paypal account, and would be happy to accept the donations for Bambi and forward the money to her. Paypal takes 30 cents + 2.9% of each payment. If there's currency exchange involved, that's another 2.5%. If you guys want me to do this, just let me know and I'll post my email address to send the donations too 

Edit - I crossposted with Bambi's mom, and I see that she has a paypal account, so just disregard this!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> I have a paypal account, and would be happy to accept the donations for Bambi and forward the money to her. Paypal takes 30 cents + 2.9% of each payment. If there's currency exchange involved, that's another 2.5%. If you guys want me to do this, just let me know and I'll post my email address to send the donations too
> 
> Edit - I crossposted with Bambi's mom, and I see that she has a paypal account, so just disregard this!


Tricia-

I would feel very comfortable with you doing this. You have been here and I just want people to know that it's going to this, for sure. There are so many scammers out there. I'll send copies of receipts to anyone. Can you advise me of anything else I can do? This feels weird but part of my feels like I need to do this. I've never accepted anything like this before. Every penny will help though, huh?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Would it be more prudent to use mine? I don't care at this point, please advise.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bambi's mom - please don't feel weird about taking donations whatsoever. you didn't ask - we are offering and more than happy to help. if you have an account, i eblieve we can just send you money straight to your account. Then you'll take the money from your paypal account and transfer it to the bank account you have linked to your paypal account. please let us help! just tell us what your email is that is linked to paypal and we will take care of the rest. i'm not so sure about proof, but for stories and situations like this, i dont think i'll need more proof than a desperate owner in need of help. 

i am SO happy bambi was accepted and i would trust the 3rd year resident to do it. vets, espeically these days, go through rigorous training comparable to a human doctors, if not more because they have to learn about more than one species. 

It seems like things are headed in a positive direction, i am so thankful for that. I really wish bambi the best, poor little girl


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Me to i agree and am going to start fundraising and send now 

all the best to you and bambi


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Hon, don't feel bad about taking donations. You would be doing it to try to save your babies life. It would be from the heart. Taking donations should be the last thing for you to worry about. 
Try to stay as calm as possible, as Bambi can tell you are upset and she wouldn't want you to be sad. I'm so glad Bambi came into your life to be loved so much. My prayers are with you and I'll be thinking of you both all day, until I can check back after work. Please try to stay calm and look after yourself too. Rochelle. xoxo


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

If you just have a personal account, paypal may require you to upgrade to a premier account to accept payments from people's credit cards. It's no big deal -- just log into your account and find the button for upgrading your account. As I stated earlier, I would happily accept donations for you, but since you have an account, it will probably work better and be quicker for you to give your email address that's attached to your account so we can send you the money.

As for proof, I certainly don't need any, but if you feel inclined to show something, I would suggest taking a picture of the bill your receive on Friday and posting it here. That may help get some more contributions as well 

I, for one, am just soooo happy that you decided to go ahead with the surgery!! I would have never looked down on you if had decided to not have it, but I want Bambi to get all better and have the life she deserves  And if she doesn't make it through, God forbid, at least you will know that you did everything possible.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you just need my e-mail??? It is [email protected]???

I'm new at this guys. I hope no one is offended by all of this. I'm not sure how I feel. I'm going on empty.

I can't thank enuf for the love, support, kind words, etc. etc. this forum is amazing. I feel very lucky to have all of you.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I think we need to start a new thread to request donations so everyone sees it. Make sure you reference this thread so anyone that hasn't read this already will know what the money's for 

Jeanie - do you want to handle that?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

bambi's mom - is that the email you sign into paypal with? if so, that is the correct one. I think that's all you need? I'm not sure - anyoen else have more paypal expertise??


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Alot of vets take donations directly. You could also ask the vet secretary about this as they may have done it before. They may have an account set up there strictly for this reason. Rochelle.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I havent read all the posts but have you told the breeder whats happening,would Bambi be under her insurance still? Hope things work out for Bambi.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

aww, I hope Bambi get well real soon xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> bambi's mom - is that the email you sign into paypal with? if so, that is the correct one. I think that's all you need? I'm not sure - anyoen else have more paypal expertise??


Yep. That's the one. [email protected]. Thank you so very much from the bottom of my heart. Going back in for one more set of x-rays. The Dr. at OSU needs to confirm that she is actually in heart failure. They want to start her on one more medication tonight for the surgery Friday. I will def post bills and stuff on here just because it will make me feel better!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just sent you a payment with Pay Pal. Everyone, let's all band together and help Bambi get better! Every little bit helps.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi there, Ive read this thread and my heart goes out to you..........i absolutely will donate to your cause.........I am 100% certain I would do exactly the same thing in your shoes. Im going to forward this to my chi lover best friend too.....

please do keep us updated and I wish you and Bambi all the love and luck in the world. 

xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I just sent you a payment with Pay Pal. Everyone, let's all band together and help Bambi get better! Every little bit helps.


Brodysmom, thank you so much. I am struggling for words with everyone's generousity. Just the emotional support I couldn't have gotten through today without. I hope I can offer it to you guys sometime. Thank you.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

*Tricia* said:


> I think we need to start a new thread to request donations so everyone sees it. Make sure you reference this thread so anyone that hasn't read this already will know what the money's for
> 
> Jeanie - do you want to handle that?


I HAVE NEVER TRIED TO RAISE FUNDS BEFOR SO I WOULD APPRICIATE SOMEONE WITH MORE EXPIRIENCE THEN ME DOING IT ONLIONE I AM GOING TO START RAISING MONEY HERE IN THE UK i am just looking at selling a few bits on ebay on a 3 day or buy it now also i am approaching my family and friends for what they can give every penny comes with love .


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> bambi's mom - is that the email you sign into paypal with? if so, that is the correct one. I think that's all you need? I'm not sure - anyoen else have more paypal expertise??


yes just go to make a payment and use her e mail address


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> I HAVE NEVER TRIED TO RAISE FUNDS BEFOR SO I WOULD APPRICIATE SOMEONE WITH MORE EXPIRIENCE THEN ME DOING IT ONLIONE I AM GOING TO START RAISING MONEY HERE IN THE UK i am just looking at selling a few bits on ebay on a 3 day or buy it now also i am approaching my family and friends for what they can give every penny comes with love .


Thank you doesn't seem like enough. I am exhausted right now but I hope you realize how much all this means to me.

I am off the vet as they need one more x-ray and want to start her on one more medication.

Thanks for the kind, supportive words everybody. This place has saved me today.


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

i hope she makes a full recovery  xx


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I will also chip in.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Also what about babyfood, I heard that sometime they will eat the little jars of meat. Try that and see if it works.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep your chin up, we're all here for you and Bambi. ((hugs))


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Small donation and many prayers headed to Bambi from me and my babies.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

lets all put it on face book too every little helps. can someone compose the begging for help letter to post on the forum>??


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

my heart goes out to Bambi and your family. I am struggling to even type this right now! Where can I send my donation, it is hard to follow all the posts coming into this now... :::::::HUGS::::::::::


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow , i never thought she was this sick ,when i posted this morning/last ngiht.

I just sent and hour reading all the post, see this is why i stay here at this forum beucase of all the love here.

Everyone took the words and idea outta my mouth!

You could post the info of your dr's and numbers JUST INCASE someone wants to call and make sure. You could scann/pics of your copies of what's to be done ect, you could make a small free website on freewebs.com and post the link in your email so when you emailed people would see and maybe give something, so you wont' feel bad about asking.

you could also go to chihuahua meet up groups , chi lovers are very giving when they have it. you could have your kids sell lemonaide or sell cookies for 5$ or whatever someone has in front of a pet storte(ask first)

Well hope my ideas somewhat help, i can see what i can get together i maybe can mail it to you, i'm super broke right now lol just speant my last dime on dog food.

I'm willing to help, glad to see that if a chi is in need we have all these people willing to help new or old member!



good luck and love to your baby from each and everyone in my family and pack


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I just sent a donation and will try to find others to help.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, I'm so sorry to read this about Bambi. Hope surgery will go well!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Bambi's Mom,

Please do not feel guilty or have any weird feelings about accepting donations. Everyone on this thread and even complete strangers will be moved to act to save your precious little girl. I for one am so proud of all our members for pulling together to help one of our own.

I am confident that Bambi will make it through her surgery and will be home with you and your family in no time. She obviously has a "pack" of angels watching over her to have found such a wonderful mom as you.

I will be making a donation tomorrow am (pay day...yippee).

Seeing Bambi get through her surgery and getting the updates is really thanks enough.

Harley and Simon (my chis) and Bear and Nanook (my huskies) and my three cats are sending out their love and hugs for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Will check back in the morning to see how Bambi and her mum is. I'll be keeping you both in my prayers.
Barbara x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I just made a thread with the donation information. I hope it helps!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Bambi's mom all right now we can send is our prayers, since money is very tight. But All my Munchkins send love and kisses and we will keep praying for her to pull through.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww poor bambi im sooo sad for him hope all goes well with his surgery i willl definetly contribute to the bambi fund anything to help my thoughts are with you and bambi sending much love xxx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I am sending a donation as we speak my email is [email protected]


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am sending lots of prayers and (((((HUGS))))) your way. I am heading over to donate on Pay pal now. I am so sorry you are going through this. I sure hope Bambi can pull through this.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Many many thanks. I can't sleep yet so I'm hoppin around puttin my two cents in here and there. I got so hysterical saying goodbye to her that I think the vet people wanted to sedate me!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww little Bambi has so many angels pulling for her I hope things turn out OK. You are such a good chi Mommy.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Morning everyone from the UK....How is little bambi today? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear about Bambi. She is in my thoughts.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am saying lots of prayers for Bambi...god bless your pup and your family!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Mods - please close this thread. Bambi lost her fight tonight, and there is a more recent thread for everyone to read about everything that happened. Thanks.


----------

